# vybržďovat



## winpoj

Dobrý den, netušíte někdo, jak toto nyní tak oblíbené slovo přeložit do angličtiny?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Dobrý den, kupodivu nemáme v angličtině ustálený výraz pro tento jev, který vidíme samozřejmě i u nás. (Právě proto já jezdím s kamerou jak vpředu tak i vzadu. Výchovný efekt je úžasný!  ). Dá se to ale vyjadřit výrazy "deliberate sudden braking", "forced braking", "aggressive sudden braking", "road-rage (sudden) braking", "slamming on the brakes to force a rear-end _shunt (= bouračka/ťukanec)_", nebo "the driver in front deliberately slammed on his brakes (for no reason)", atd.


> Deliberate sudden braking to cause an accident ...(expertlaw.com)
> I read about the road-rage braking incident and I thought I should .... (mercurynews.com)


----------



## winpoj

Díky moc.


----------



## winpoj

Ještě jsem to trochu zkoumal a narazil jsem na termín "brake check": Urban Dictionary: brake check

Nemohlo by to být ono?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Vida, máte pravdu! Toto zřejmě říkají Američané, já jsem to ale nikdy neslyšel. Troufám si říct, že v britské (tedy "opravdové" ) angličtině se tento výraz nepoužívá (až na případ, že si necháte kontrolovat brzdy  ).


----------

